# Bad language...



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

bit of a tale but I'm hoping for some advice on this one.....last saturday we were out for dinner with SIL and neicey and Boo came out wth what sounded like "oh ******" . we all kind froze as we couldn't be sure of what we heard, so we said nothing, but then today he said it again. I asked him very camly what he said just so i could be sure, and sure enough we had it right the first time. 

I asked him where he heard it  ie who says that. and he said one of the little boys at nursery. ...but i think its the lady who runs it son. So I told boo that it was a very rude word and I ddn't want him t use it anymore, and that if he heard this little boy say it he was to tell him that his mummy said it was very rude. But should I mention it to the nursery staff.....not in a accusing manner, but just as something to keep and eye out for and to give them ermision to tell Boo off if he uses it.

I know its a stage all kids go through, but i wasn't expecitng it at nursery!

xruthie


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

i've just re-read my msg and noticed that the language filter on this site has changed what boo said to a more acceptable word.....anyway the one he used also refered to that part of the anatomy of males, also began with B but is much less acceptable in polite conversation.....and that's coming form an irish woman....notorious for our swearing!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

does it end in 'ollocks' 
i would def mention it at nursery if you think thats where he's got it from..you can say it in a very un-accusative way, something like..' we've noticed Boo seems to be saying 'oh ******** we couldnt think _where_ he picked it up but Boo thinks he heard 'Joe' say it . we're really unhappy about bad language in our home and want to nip it i the bud quickly. please could you make sure Boo is told off if you hear him say this and inform me' 
you could also ask the staff to tell Boo that they're going to tell Mummy as often children dont like it if they think their mummy is going to find out 

did make me laugh tho ruth

kj x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

thnaks KJ, i know what you mean about laughing though, it was quite hard to keep a straight face telling him off!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Ruth

I agree with KJ - have a word with them - that way they will know if they hear Boo say it what to do.

let us know how you get on

Hugs

Mez
xx

Ps the filter for all "cheeky/rude words" is on FF to save us mods time


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I agree with the others about telling nursery that you have concerns over the kind of words Boo is using.

You don't have to say you think he's heard it from a certain person just that in general you would like them to listen out for him or anyone else saying those kind of words and to tell them politely that we don't use those kind of words.

When you next catch Boo saying these kind of words tell him again that you don't like those words as they are rude and offer another few nicer words instead.........like......ups a daisy!! 

I remember when my DD announced at the dinner table that the friends who we had visited that day, that their dog had big balls, we nearly chocked on what we were eating until she said well he is a big dog and he'd choke on small ones!  she meant toy balls as in footballs!! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya

Yes, I would definately speak to the nursery staff. I agree that I wouldn't mention who you assume has said it first, just say "Boo has suddenly started to say "XXXXXX" and I have no idea where it's come from, but obviously we want to curb it. So can you possibly listen out for him saying this and tell him it's rude, as we've explained that it is".

I've found with my dd's nursery that they fully understand that continuity is the key in discipline and they also are fully aware that mum's wishes must be taken into account.

I know if my dd has done/said something that I dont approve of, she's often said "but xyz does it".  To which I always reply, "well, even if xyz says or does that, I don't want you to because it's not nice. So no more please", and thankfully she usually understands that now. That even if her friends say something or act in a certain manner (and sometimes it's even been a character on a kids programme), then it;s not necessarily an acceptable thing in our home. Although she's only 4, she's very clever and knows when I tell her something;s naughty that it really is!

 Good luck with the nursery.x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Yes definatly mention it at nursery, we had a similar thing with pooh bear.

Good Luck and keeping a stright face is soooooooooooooo hard at times.   

PBM.x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Spoke to one of the nursery ladies this morning and she was fine....said she'll keep and ear out for it!

the little monkey!

xruthie


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Just come back from a week away with our two.  They have obviously learnt a lot since starting at their new school and have a whole new vocabulary of naughty words.  Smiling Boy has been using the word 'nuts' all the time as in "Oh my nuts".  DH asked him to think of another word to describe what he was talking about so now we hear "Oh my onions" over and over again.  Princess has a new favourite word of sh** (pooh).  We told her that she musn't say sh** and had to choose another word (perhaps pooh?), but she decided on droppings, which sounds a bit wierd when she says she's "going to the toilet for a droppings".


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

This is so akward isn't it, you have to be so careful.  We realised there is a drawback to baby monitors.  DH goes upstairs, stubs his toe and starts talking to himself and all of a sudden DS starts saying bl**dy a lot  He hasn't said it for a couple of days so I'm hoping the novelty has worn off but he was saying a lot and in context.  Can't quite understand but it was often directed at his little sister when she was ruining her games, that bl**dy girl sounds a bit funny coming from a not quite four year old  .

Could have been worse, whilst we are on the beach in the summer some charming woman was effin and blinding at her kids, our DS repeated one of the phrases she used but fortunately has never used it since.  You really don't want your child turning up at playgroup saying "for ****'s sake". 

Unfortunately I think most kids have ears like satellite dishes and pick up a lot more than you realise.  When it comes to bad language I tend to take the ignore it and it will go away approach which so far seems to have worked for us.  We used to try the approach of saying we don't like that word and it just made him use it more.  Of course I won't be taking that approach when he's older and knows what he's saying, then it will be washing out his mouth with soap and water as my Nan used to say   

Cindy


----------

